# Schwinn Spec For Wheel Spokes



## SirMike1983

Anyone have a Schwinn catalog or parts book that could tell me the length of spokes from the Sturmey Archer 3 speed to a Schwinn S7 26 x 1-3/4 rim? Some of their middleweights used a Sturmey Archer to S7 combo. Looking to build a wheel with a 3 speed to S7 rim.


----------



## Gordon

*spokes*

I don't have a book, but I have an S7 with a Sturmey hub laced in that I could measure. If no one comes up with an answer, I will dig it out.


----------



## 45 Otto

*Spoke Question*

My 1970 Schwinn spoke chart shows 10-3/8" spokes for a 3 cross lacing pattern.  I think it was Geoff (Greenephantom) that indicated that you could use 10-5/8" spokes for a 4 cross lacing pattern for just about any hub in an S-7 rim.

Rick d.


----------



## SirMike1983

That sounds fairly close. 10-3/8 is 264mm and spoke calc gave me 266mm, so within a size or so. 

I was unaware of the 10-5/8 cross four trick. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## SirMike1983

This wheel is a massive pain. The stock spokes were 10-1/2 inches, so you would think they'd be close enough to get to go cross-3 with a nipple washer, but they're way too long even for that. They're also way too short for cross-4. The hub is a Sturmey Archer SRC3 (the site lists it as being basically the same as the AW shell) and rim is an S7. Spoke calc's numbers don't seem right either. Anyone have an actual, off-a-wheel spoke measurement for SA to S7?


----------



## schwinnja

*Spoke Length*

Could not find any middleweight wheels larger than 20" with this hub.

Shows as a 3 speed Stingray or Fair Lady with the 3 speed using the same spoke length as the regular Bendix coaster hub.

Shows as a 3 speed Speedster or Breeze in a 26" wheel (lightweight) again using same spoke length as the coaster brake version.

The 26" middleweight coaster wheels use a 10 19/32" spoke so I think the Sturmey 3 should use the same length.

If no 10 19/32" spokes are available to you, check with Gary Wold  gwlw7272 on Ebay.

Good luck!


----------



## Pantmaker

*26" S7 3 speed*

Here you go.


----------



## GTs58

Pantmaker said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 174580View attachment 174581




Hard to tell but looks like that's a three cross.


----------



## SirMike1983

GTs58 said:


> Hard to tell but looks like that's a three cross.




Awesome- looks like 3 cross with a 10-5/16 spoke.


----------



## GTs58

I think that is a 10 5/8" spoke.


----------



## SirMike1983

I wrote to Geoff (greenephantom) and he was helpful as well. He mentioned that Sturmey Archer to S7 is 10-5/16 in a cross 3 pattern, while you could also do 276mm or 278mm in a cross 4. I had a box of 276 spokes here and they indeed work for cross 4. They're a hair short, so I would suggest 278 if you do build a cross 4 wheel with the SA coaster brake. That said, 276 will work if you have them around. The wheel is built, tensioned, and trued. I have ordered a box of spokes for the front wheel as well, but those should be the same length as the originals.


----------

